# Slayed some nice panfish last night



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My girlfriend's dad and I hit up a local pond with great panfish opportunities for a few hours last night. The action on the redears and bluegills was pretty much constant and never let up all night. It was a blast on the 3wt! Productive flies were a #10 streambank hopper and a #12 cinnamon foam ant.





































Also tested a new version of a bass topwater I just made the night before, a tube version of a good surface bass fly. I managed one average bass on that.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I like that bass fly looks good.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I like that bass fly looks good.


It's a new tube version of a topwater that produces really well for me.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are some nice looking gills! I wish I caught them that big consistently. That bass fly looks nice too. I haven't been doing good with the gills lately. I think they're just too deep in my local pond. Tried hoppers, buggers, and everything in between. Were they near some cover or in open water?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time! Those are some good size bluegill! Well done! I used to be annoyed with bluegill till I started fly fishing. Now I respect them just as much as any other species. In the lake I've been targeting them in I've been consistently finding them near shallow rock piles and my most productive fly has been an olive colored foam dragonfly. Short, rapid strips seems to be the ticket.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I never get tired of catching big bluegills, they're always a blast, espeically on top.

What kind of foam did you use on that frog?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The foam on that topwater is called Glitter Foam, I get it at WalMart. It's got an adhesive backed side and the glitter side. When you take two pieces and stick them together, adhesive to adhesive, they are really durable. It's not coming apart.

These gills/redears were located on weed edges and near a dock, so there was some structure, but they were still pretty shallow. As you can see, most of them were caught on surface flies. I also got a few on a Prince under an indicator.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice gills and red ears! I have red ears in my pond but they just havent done very well, I get them occaisionally but they never have filled out sizewise like my gills have. That bass looks like it may be from a stunted pond but it may have been the way the picture was taken, very typical for a pond with big gills to have stunted bass, big head skinny body. always a bast on the long rod!!

Keep up the good work and that frog fly looks great!

Salmonid


----------

